# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Bắc >  Thắc mắc về máy chấn!!!

## DnDangBn

Em ở hà nội, đang có nhu cầu về mua máy chấn cũ loại 80T nhưng chưa biết dùng loại nào,giá bán cũng như địa chỉ.
Mong nhận được sự tư vấn và chia sẻ của ace trong diễn đàn,em xin cám ơn. 
Sdt của mình dành cho ai bán máy lh: 0964312894.
Thanks!

----------


## baont365

Bác định mua máy TQ hay hàng Nhật, bác qua mấy bãi dưới Văn Điển xem, em thấy dưới đó nhiều loại lắm ạ.

----------

